# New bow of son



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathews monster should fit the bill, not 100% about the dl. 

Your best bet would be athens or elite


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

how much you wantin to spend


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Could always get him a Mathews Drenalin, DXT, or a Reezen, he's at the age now that he can shoot almost any adult bow.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE AXE 6 or 7. Draw is adjustable from 25.5" to 30.5" and the 6 IBO's at 345fps and the 7 at 335fps. They are super smooth and fast and they are very reasonably priced.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You can also take a look at the Vendetta XL and XS they are very smooth, priced right, and they have decent speed.


----------



## 36racin (Dec 19, 2006)

*Sons bow*

As luck would have it the particular bow that my son pulled appears to be a popular bow. The local Cabelas set-up and let him pull a Diamond Iceman. Didnt realize until after he had his hopes set on it that the price was just as much as my Drenelin. While I am not against getting him a quality bow. I wasnt really looking to spend a gran on it set up. I was looking for something around the 500 range before seeing the Iceman. Might have to get rid of his old bow and maybe a gun or two to get the bow he wants.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the black ice is a very great bow, smoother draw than the iceman, for less $$$


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

if he really likes the iceman you could get a 2009 model for cheaper than the 2010 model the only difference id the cable guard one is a roller guard and the 2010 has the improved flex guard but i doubt he could tell a difference


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

You should get him an Athens Accomplice34 or 32. They make half inch draw lenght cams. I have a Accomplice 32 and it shoots great.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

littledog said:


> You should get him an Athens Accomplice34 or 32. They make half inch draw lenght cams. I have a Accomplice 32 and it shoots great.


I know we are supposed to support that as Athens memebers and yes if he had the money but he said he only wants to spend 500. Unless he finds one on sale. But if you do have the money I do reccomend the Athens. I had a bowtech Tribute 07 model and they are very similar but id say athens is better by a tad but WOW those two bows are LIGHTS OUT


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if you want to get a good quality bow the mission eliminator 2 is the one. at 500 bucks 319 fps not the fastest but smooth smooth smooth


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

deffantelly look into the mission line!


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> You can also take a look at the Vendetta XL and XS they are very smooth, priced right, and they have decent speed.


+1 my vendetta xs is fast, smooth, and priced fairly :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 36racin (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks everyone for the help. Let me clear up something. When I originally started looking for my son a new bow I was thinking in the $500 range. After looking at what you all have suggested and whats out there. It is now clear that $500 may be alittle to low. So I am not against spending more. Kinda looks like I'm gonna spend a bit more and go ahead and get him a quality bow that is setup with quality accessories. The hunt goes on.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Athens or Bowtech.. Look into some of those. And try taking him to a store that sells a lot of different brands and find the one thats right for HIM. It doesnt have to be top of the line it just has to fit him and his needs and feel right to him.. Thats my advice. We can tell you all the bows you wanna know but they may not be right for HIM


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry to say but bowtech has a bad reputation for there limbs exploding. sure there great bows but have read alot of forums of there limbs exploding


----------



## 36racin (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Took my son to the local bow store and had them look over the bow that he currently has. They were able to make one additional adjustment to the draw length. This should get us thru this year. He also cranked up the pounds to 52 with alittle more to go. Needless to say we will use what we have this year. But will continue to look for a replacement for the years to come. If someone has a LH 60 or 70# bow they are wanting to get rid of please let me know.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I seen a 60# 08 drenalin for sale on archerytalk for $380.


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

a hoyt with cam 1/2.has 2 1/2'' of dl adjustment.get one that he can start on the low end of the module and that bow may make it for a few years because at 14 he is probably through his rapid growth time.you can find all kinds of them on here used and they hold their value as well as any.did this with my now 13yr old.he went through a cam 1/2 in a little over a year starting at twelve!but now has one that will take him from 26.5 to 29''.I don't see him outgrowing that for at least 3 years


----------

